# Left-over whipped cream dilemma



## snack_pack85 (May 2, 2009)

Hey All,

I made some fresh whipped cream today and I have no idea how to store it. Does anyone have a tnt method they could share with me?

Thanks!


----------



## licia (May 2, 2009)

You can freeze dollops of it on a cookie sheet and when frozen put in a plastic bag. Just place the dollops on your dessert when ready to serve.


----------



## Katie H (May 2, 2009)

If you're going to use it in a few days, just cover it securely and keep it refrigerated.

If you're not going to use it right away, you could do what I've done.  I've put dollops/mounds of it on waxed paper and frozen it.  Once froze, I slip the frozen whipped cream off the waxed paper and put it in a Tupperware-like container and put it back in the freezer.  Then I used it to top hot chocolate and desserts.


----------



## lifesaver (May 2, 2009)

great idea


----------



## MexicoKaren (May 2, 2009)

It will keep for 2-3 days in the frig in a tightly sealed container...isn't it strawberry season yet where you are? Yum - strawberries and cream.


----------



## snack_pack85 (May 2, 2009)

Bad News:

While I was waiting for these replies my whipped cream turned into mush. This was my first attempt at making it at home and it was tasty but not very "whipped". Not as much as I 'd like anyway. So no need to save it this time, but thanks for the great ideas.

Yes Karen it is already strawberry season here, but I actually made the whipped cream for fakey pies.


----------



## luvs (May 2, 2009)

oops, snack! bajeezers!
what's a fakey pie?


----------



## MexicoKaren (May 2, 2009)

Don't feel bad, snackpack - in another few weeks, it will be too warm and humid here to whip cream again until October. But don't throw your mushy cream away - put it in coffee or cocoa!


----------



## snack_pack85 (May 3, 2009)

luvs said:


> oops, snack! bajeezers!
> what's a fakey pie?


 
I was messing around in the kitchen today and I was really really craving something sweet, pie specifically. But I had very little time to make anything.

I opened up the fridge and I had lemon curds and pudding...some whipping cream and wonton wrappers.  And my fakey pies, or wonton wrapper "pies" were made. I've never seen this anywhere before, but they were YUMMY. and crazy fast to make...which could be a bad thing...

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f40/wonton-wrapper-pies-57363.html


----------



## luvs (May 3, 2009)

snack_pack85 said:


> I was messing around in the kitchen today and I was really really craving something sweet, pie specifically. But I had very little time to make anything.
> 
> I opened up the fridge and I had lemon curds and pudding...some whipping cream and wonton wrappers. And my fakey pies, or wonton wrapper "pies" were made. I've never seen this anywhere before, but they were YUMMY. and crazy fast to make...which could be a bad thing...
> 
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f40/wonton-wrapper-pies-57363.html


 

yum, i say!


----------



## freefallin1309 (May 3, 2009)

There are non-culinary things to do with whipped cream


----------

